# Real silly



## Trithor (Mar 1, 2013)

How do I post a picture? Is there a help list that someone can direct me to. I feel real silly having to ask, but please help!


----------



## Heather (Mar 1, 2013)

This is a pretty old tutorial but it should help. I think many of us have found that going through photo bucket or something similar makes it the easiest. Also doesn't take up as much bandwidth.

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=177


----------



## Trithor (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks Heather,
I will give it a try. The thing about learning curves is that they always seem daunting until you get past the learning part! Odd that!


----------



## eggshells (Mar 1, 2013)

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=408284&postcount=8


----------



## abax (Mar 2, 2013)

Trithor, it isn't a silly thing at all. I've been trying off and on for months
to download photos from my phone to my computer and then post to Slippertalk. I've tried three different methods and none of them have
worked so far. I think my Samsung phone hates my Mac computer...or I'm
really tech dumb...or maybe both. I donno.

Dear eggshells, I've tried twice to post using your suggestion and I don't get a pat
on the back. Mac just won't do it.


----------



## Trithor (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks, much better, now perhaps success? I do not spend too much time using a tablet or computer, so I find that the things which others (like my kids) take for granted, elude me.
Thanks again for the tutorial


----------

